# Need some help with planning a short stay in Key West



## Luanne (Jul 11, 2013)

We're going to be in Orlando end of October and wanted to possibly add a few days in the Keys.  Got the recommendation from someone who lived there for 25 years that we should stay in Key West, since it's the furthest town down.  I've already looked into potential timeshare trades, but I think we've missed that boat. So, we're looking at rentals.  At this point not sure how many nights, or location.  Do we want to be on the water?  In what is called the "old town"?  Any and all recommendations, including places to rent (hotels or condos) would be appreciated.


----------



## theo (Jul 11, 2013)

*My $0.02 worth...*



Luanne said:


> We're going to be in Orlando end of October and wanted to possibly add a few days in the Keys.  Got the recommendation from someone who lived there for 25 years that we should stay in Key West, since it's the furthest town down.  I've already looked into potential timeshare trades, but I think we've missed that boat. So, we're looking at rentals.  At this point not sure how many nights, or location.  Do we want to be on the water?  In what is called the "old town"?  Any and all recommendations, including places to rent (hotels or condos) would be appreciated.



I would definitely go to Key West if you're going to the Keys at all and I would definitely stay in Old Town once there. The island (...yes, Key West is an island) is about 4.5 miles long; IMnsHO most *all* of what is interesting is at the Old Town end of the island anyhow --- and taxis are expensive and available parking is a big headache.

If you're staying in Old Town, being "right on the water" is both unlikely and would not be a high priority to me personally anyhow, since the water is always within easy walking distance (unless you have physical mobility issues).

At that time of year (still prime hurricane season BTW until early November), unless you're talking about the exact same time as "Fantasy Fest", you should be able to find somewhat pricey but still affordable lodging for a few nights. Although I like and enjoy Key West, I honestly can't endure any more than a few days at a time there anyhow, personally. Maybe look into Marrero's Guest Mansion for a few nights (it was being offered for sale when we last stayed there --- hope they are still in business and still a B&B).


----------



## Luanne (Jul 11, 2013)

Thanks Theo.  I'm assuming we will have a car as we'll be flying into Tampa, driving to Orlando (picking dd up at school which is why we're doing this) and then plan to drive to the Keys from there.

Appreciate the input on where to stay.


----------



## theo (Jul 11, 2013)

*Bollicky bathers...*



Luanne said:


> Thanks Theo.  I'm assuming we will have a car as we'll be flying into Tampa, driving to Orlando (picking dd up at school which is why we're doing this) and then plan to drive to the Keys from there.
> 
> Appreciate the input on where to stay.



I must now add one additional and potentially relevant note, since you've belatedly mentioned a daughter (...of age unknown and unspecified) apparently also being in your travel picture and plans.

We (a heterosexual couple) had no particular interest in using the pool at Marrero's Guest Mansion, but when I went to just check it out I discovered that it was "clothing optional"; a few folks had clearly "opted out" of their bathing suits. We didn't care, left the pool area, went on about our own business touring Old Town.

There are numerous "gay only" places in Key West --- Marrero's is *not* one of them, but I still thought I should at least *mention* the bollicky bathers we witnessed, in view of a daughter of unspecified age apparently being included in your travel plans.


----------



## scootr5 (Jul 11, 2013)

We spent a couple of nights at the Avalon B&B two summers ago, and loved it. It's at the quiet end of Duval, across the street from the butterfly sanctuary and block from the southernmost point marker.


----------



## Luanne (Jul 11, 2013)

Thanks again.  DD is a college student attending school in St. Petersburg.  She will be with us in Orlando for a couple of nights, but not in the Keys.


----------



## Luanne (Jul 11, 2013)

scootr5 said:


> We spent a couple of nights at the Avalon B&B two summers ago, and loved it. It's at the quiet end of Duval, across the street from the butterfly sanctuary and block from the southernmost point marker.



Thanks Scott.  This looks like a really nice, and not outrageously priced, place.


----------



## Sea Six (Jul 11, 2013)

My favorite place is the Westin - right at Mallory Square by the cruise ship marina.  I never said it was the cheapest place in town.


----------



## Luanne (Jul 11, 2013)

Sea Six said:


> My favorite place is the Westin - right at Mallory Square by the cruise ship marina.  I never said it was the cheapest place in town.



Yep, more than we're willing to pay.  Thanks anyway.


----------



## scootr5 (Jul 11, 2013)

Luanne said:


> Thanks Scott.  This looks like a really nice, and not outrageously priced, place.



No problem!  The rooms were nice, private bathroom in each room, smallish plunge type pool. The owner was very friendly, and the breakfast spread on the porch was tasty.

There's also a really good Cuban restaurant nearby called El Siboney.


----------



## bogey21 (Jul 11, 2013)

When going to Key West for short stays and driving I would always stop at a place advertising rentals on the highway about 10 miles from Key West and on the right side of the road.  I would discuss with them what I was looking for and the price I was willing to pay.  They would discuss the options with me, pick up the phone and make the reservation for me.  Never was I not satisfied.

George


----------



## kwindham (Jul 12, 2013)

I LOVE key west but cannot remember where we stayed while there.  But it is def a nice place for a visit!  Have fun!


----------



## rapmarks (Jul 12, 2013)

If i wasn't locked in to a place to stay, i would stop at lots of places along the way and maybe spend the first night somewhere else along the keys.  Then do the rest of the keys and stay a night in key west  I think bogey had a great suggestion.


----------



## Luanne (Jul 12, 2013)

The last time we took a road trip with no reservations was a disaster.  I swore I'd never do that again. But it does sound like it might be fun.


----------



## stratusnj75 (Jul 12, 2013)

We did a trip 2 years ago and stayed at the Duval Inn.  Stayed in Havana room.  Cute B&B (actually, first time in a B&B), but very cute, small pool, free happy hour at their little tiki bar with the owners.  

Wife and I actually found Key West was not our scene, and stayed a few nights at Hawks Cay in Duck Key.  That was fantastic, highly recommend.

Devvin


----------



## rapmarks (Jul 12, 2013)

end of october is off season, should not be crowded unless fantasy fest is that weekend or some other big event


----------



## FL Guy (Jul 12, 2013)

rapmarks said:


> end of october is off season, should not be crowded unless fantasy fest is that weekend or some other big event



According to their website, Fantasy Fest is October 18th - 27th this year.  
http://www.fantasyfest.com/schedule.cfm


----------



## Luanne (Jul 12, 2013)

FL Guy said:


> According to their website, Fantasy Fest is October 18th - 27th this year.
> http://www.fantasyfest.com/schedule.cfm



We wouldn't be there until about October 31st.


----------



## Luanne (Aug 9, 2013)

Well you know what they say about the best laid plans.  After getting everything all figured out, reservations made, we've decided not to do the Keys this time.  Instead we're flying from Tampa to D.C. to visit dh's aunt.  It made sense since we will already be on the east coast.  We may do the Keys when we go back to FL in May for dd's graduation.


----------

